# LPK.dll



## luisabc2003 (Feb 24, 2011)

Cannot open browsers or other programs. I get a missing LPK.dll on my computer. Asking me to reinstall!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Run *sfc /scannow* (note the space after sfc) to replace any missing or corrupt system files. See here for instructions.


----------

